

Spark – A tiny Sinatra inspired framework for web applications in Java 8 - g42gregory
http://sparkjava.com/

======
ooOOoo
Why are there so many unrelated projects named spark? \-
[https://spark.apache.org](https://spark.apache.org) \-
[http://spark.io/](http://spark.io/) \-
[http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)

